# Building a Interurban/ Trolley Boxcar



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

All,

I have started building a new car. It is based on the Cincinnati and Lake Erie approx. 40' interurban box cars. Acrylic floor, with scribed sheathing for the sides and ends.


Pictures can be found here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157607660596570/


Ted.


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

Updated pictures, box now complete except for 4 pieces of trim. Now on to the undercarriage! 

Ted.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

wow it is really coming together ...... what are you using for trucks ?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice, that roof musta been fun to carve!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW, nice work!


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic, Scott, All, 

Thank you for your kind words. I am going to use USA archbars, prototypical and cheap. Vic, the roof done on my ancient table top belt sander. It took me about 20min to get it down to the right profile. Gluing up the 4 pieces of balsa to make the size block was not much fun. It took almost an hour to get the weighting right to get an even about of pressure to hold it while the glue set up. Truss rods, air brakes, and bolsters and it will be ready for paint and detailing. Hopefully this week it will be done, but my son has 3 nights of Tiny Mite football this week..... 

Ted.


----------



## twofoot (Nov 8, 2009)

Ted_Roy said:


> Updated pictures, box now complete except for 4 pieces of trim. Now on to the undercarriage!
> 
> Ted.


Ted, any chance of seeing those pictures? The link is dead.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

twofoot said:


> Ted, any chance of seeing those pictures? The link is dead.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chris


The thread is 9 years old..
and Ted hasn't posted here in 5 years.
sorry..not too likely we will see the pics..

Scot


----------

